# Finally got my Buck Mark FLD Plus with Rosewood UDX Grips



## DanP_from_AZ

Happened all in one day, using Davidson's Gun Genie (with their email alert).
And my "best favorite" local dealer. Davidson's had five this morning. Now they have zero.
My local dealer had been "searching" for a long time. The gun is next to my keyboard. Beautiful. tumbleweed:smt041

For the story in rimfirecentral.com's Browning sub-forum.
Finally got my FLD Plus Rosewood UDX - RimfireCentral.com Forums


----------



## sgms

outstanding. Pictures and range report next.


----------



## Cat

Nice have fun...


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

*Ask for photos and you shall receive*



sgms said:


> outstanding. Pictures and range report next.


Here's two photos. No range report until Monday. 









My Aussie mix Simon wants to get into the action. I fell in love with the rosewood grips sight unseen. :mrgreen:


----------



## FNISHR

It's a pretty thing. I hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine.


----------



## berettatoter

I miss mine. Should have never sold it! Damn.


----------



## zebramochaman

I only own one .22 pistol and it is a Buck Mark. It is one of my favorite shooters and arguably the handgun that I am most accurate with. Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## zeke

zebramochaman said:


> I only own one .22 pistol and it is a Buck Mark. It is one of my favorite shooters and arguably the handgun that I am most accurate with. Congrats and Enjoy!


For some reason whenever I just need to hold a handgun I always go to the old buckmark. I don't think many guns can beat it when it comes just looking cool and wicked at the same time.


----------



## tconroy

Just got a buckmark myself!! This is my first post too. Got the buckmark plus UDX ss with scalloped grips. Only shot is once and love it!!! Cant wait till tomorrow to go shoot again. Got a great deal on it and man was it hard to find one.


----------



## FNISHR

I'm taking my Buckmark next time out, probably Monday. They are really sweet guns. Welcome aboard.


----------

